# Filter Conversion information



## Hummer (May 8, 2015)

I want to replace my Kubota filters with Fram and so far for my B7200HST I found that a Fram 3593A converts on engine filter and have done so.

Now I want to change the hydraulic filter but there is no number on it. I understand HyTran fluid will replace what is in it. I have a owners manual inbound I found on internet so I will be changing it soon. My tractor had 483 hours on it when I brought it home.

I had a nice conversation with Mobil and they indicated that Mobil Delvac 10W30 Extreme Duty was the oil for my engine and I changed oil and filter yesterday and was amazed at how smooth it ran with the Mobil. I don't know what was in it and the PO did not remember what he had used. Of course Rotella 10W30 can be used but I have been a fan of synthetic oil since I took a course at Rock Island Arsenal in 1985 called Corrosion Control and Prevention of Material Deterrioration which passed to us lots of good info.

The hard part was finding the oil as I went to 8 parts stores and no one said they could get it and finally I went to Advance Auto Parts and they had it in their system and had me three gallons the next morning.


----------

